# White frame v. Black frame



## slimovitch (May 20, 2006)

I am considering going from a black to a white C-dale. Any downside to a white frame?


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

White paint is the heaviest color of paint. (I just read this in a manufacturers comment somewhere, sorry I cannot cite a specific URL).

Oddly, I think that white looks better when dirty than black does. 

While it may show more easitly, it doesn't look so bad. 

Maybe because it's obviously 'just dirt'. A black frame that's a little dirty just looks like a bad finish.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

get a white frame if you're down to clean your bike once it becomes dirty, if not, then it will be ugly and u should get the black frame.


----------



## slimovitch (May 20, 2006)

what about scratches


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

white will show less scratches...


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

White paint is heaviest because the paint manufacturers add dirt and oil magnets, which are not included in any other color. My gray hybrid never looks dirty, but my white road bike picks up dirt and oil faster than I can believe. It only takes a minute or two to wipe it down, though.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Come one...unless you ride in mud...the white is not as bad as these guys are saying. The white Cannondales have a clear gloss painted over it. It will not stain.

Even after a century...the bike only has a light coating of dust. Get a mini car duster...it takes a few seconds...done.


----------

